# Airbag GTO Emblem



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I found where to buy a new one since mine has started peeling pretty bad and was wondering how to get the original off


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try heat to soften the adhesive... hair dryer.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Try heat to soften the adhesive... hair dryer.


Thanks!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Where did you find the emblem? Mine is missing.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Pontiac GTO


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Way late but I am planning on doing the replacement in the next 2 weeks, anyone know a good adhesive to use for the replacement badge?


----------

